# Jib Rail



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Spray it with silicone spray if you're worried you're going to stick. Otherwise you're fine.


----------



## Jschmow (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Man


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldn't boardslide on wood. I'd be afraid my edge will dig into the beam and I faceplant on it. You'll be fine for 50-50s though.


----------



## Jschmow (Feb 5, 2015)

I have read that in a few places, I plan to build a metal rail this spring to use for next season and start getting into boardslides. I am sure if I caught an edge on the wood beam that would be a great visit to the dentist.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

I plan on doing the same thing, I have an 8 ft piece of stainless steel sheet metal. I figured I would attach that to the wood beam. I might possibly have enough for a small box too. Any ideas to make the surface slick? I was literally thinking cooking spray.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Stainless steel sheet metal? I think that will be plenty slick on it's own...

When I made my rain, I just used a long 2x4 and screwed two 1 3/4" PVC side-by-side on top to make it nice and slick. It worked really well and was super cheap.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also used PVC. Its cheap and slides real well.


----------



## Jschmow (Feb 5, 2015)

I have seen the PVC rail plans; I was just told to use Schedule 80 or higher to avoid cracking in the cold. I plan to put four 1" PVC pipes side by side to make a wide rail on top of the board later. My spring project is to take this 10' 1/4 thick rectangle steel copping in my garage and make a decent rail. I have a good size sled hill behind my house i play around on but other people sled on it so it isn't the smoothest surface. And of course I live in the Ice Coast so the uneven ice really throws off balance when trying to line up.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

just use the wood as is, that's what I had in my backyard.
if you can learn to boardslide on a wooden rail, you shouldn't have much trouble transferring it to metal rails.

depending on the temp, it's probably not that much easier to catch an edge on wood than it is HDPE.


----------

